
Music Browser, Not "Music Service Client" - icey
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-12-23.html
======
blueben
Zed is having an awfully hard time convincing people about this idea. He
really needs to either just build it already or drop it. I mean, we get it.
You want to build a music browser. We don't "get" your vision. Yes, ok, fine.
Get on with it already. What are you waiting for? Time spent wanking about on
your blog is time not spent writing code.

~~~
nailer
Seems really damn simple:

A web browser visits host.domain and gets documents

An SFTP client visits host.domain and gets files

A music client visits host.domain and gets music

Ie, like the program you have open now, except it only shows the music
produced at news.yc.com, rather than this page.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Interesting. Sounds like a solution looking for a problem to solve. It will be
interesting to see where this goes.

------
almost
How does a Music Browser differ from an Internet Browser then? Because I can
open up my Internet Browser, type "<http://zedshaw.com/> and listen to music
created by Zed. (ok, I do then have to click the "Music" link but that's the
website owners choice).

EDIT: Ok, this is a followup to a previous blog post here
<http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-12-21.html>

What he describes there actual sounds kind of cool :)

~~~
est
It's kind like the difference between URI and URN.

The 'Music Browser' meant to point directly to the true spirit of the original
music, nothing else. The browsing process is the exploring of those artistic
minds and jumping between derivatives.

iTunes and Last.FM are just pointing to _instance_ of the music _class_

------
trevorturk
This might be worth checking out: [http://rel.me/2008/09/23/shrub-s3-proxy-
service-on-google-ap...](http://rel.me/2008/09/23/shrub-s3-proxy-service-on-
google-app-engine/)

------
nir
Sounds like oEmbed might come useful here ( <http://www.oembed.com/> ) - you
could have an oEmbed link for "my music" in zedshaw.com, and a browser
extension (or dedicated app etc) that reads these particular oEmbed URLs.

------
rdouble
I worked at a startup that did this. It was a cool idea, but there weren't
enough users who cared.

------
est
> Type zedshaw.com.

> Browse and listen to music I’ve created.

If I type Miley Cyrus (just example, no offence), will it list only the songs
she _wrote herself_ or all those she _performed_? What exactly does 'created'
mean?

~~~
wooby
Your point is interesting, and made me think about the way people primarily
look for classical music - by composer.

If this whole scheme is to be based on some notion of "creator," then the the
way this would be organized seems to be pretty dependent on some standard
definition of creation, and maybe even of art.

Seems like it could get pretty hairy.

------
neilmix
In other words: this is about publishing, specifically who's doing the
publishing. In the current world, entities other than the artist publish the
artist's music. Zed wants to create a music-only browser that retrieves and
renders metadata that is published directly by the artist. Get rid of the
publisher/distributor in-between the artist and the listener. This is
definitely where the world is headed. I don't think a new browser is the
missing bridge to getting there, though.

------
tdoggette
I have a hard time understanding why someone would make or use this. Music
distribution is by no means a solved problem, but what would a music browser
accomplish? Why would people publish their music on this instead of the web?

------
pwim
Sounds fairly similar to SoundCloud (<http://soundcloud.com/>) in that the
purpose is to share music that one has created.

~~~
theli0nheart
I think you misunderstood what Zed's trying to describe. He doesn't want a
website to do this. He's basically trying to create a protocol for music
distribution. So instead of <http://google.com> you'd go to mp3://google.com
and you could browse the website just like it were an album, etc.

